# Educational Qualification Query from India



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Friends and Dear Moderator,

I have this qualification doubt and want to solve it before I go ahead with Canada Immigration.

I am an Indian Citizen and was about to submit my application but my friend gave me serious confusion regarding my education qualification.

I did my 12th (high school) from Public School.
I did B.Com (Pass) from Correspondence.
I did Post Graduate Diploma (3 Years) in Management from Amity School of Distance Learning.
I did my GNIIT (3 Years) in Systems Management from NIIT.

So my friend conveyed me with that I would only be getting 12 points instead of my minimum expectation of 16 points from educational qualification to get overall 67 points.

Please guide, is he correct!

Thanks and Regards
Amit Jaiswal


----------

